# Radical Prediction Thread



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 13, 2006)

Comment on other's predictions or make your own and back it up. 

Since the predictions will be radical and invite severe criticism, thick skins are required.

Here's mine: In 3 years time Whiteface Mountain will be the clear *#1 ski destination in the East.* 

Here’s why: Whiteface is undergoing an extensive multi-year expansion. It is opening up major new terrain on what’s called the Tree Island Pod. It will have it’s own quad. This area will have a 60 plus acre glade... that's nearly six times the amount of current glades at WF, miles of new trails (blue and black), and improvements to snowmaking capacity. 

Major infrastructure improvements are taking place right now; The Kids Kampus lodge is doubling in size with a new parking lot and more snowmaking is being added.

All this added to an already great mountain, plus the best ski town in the East, Lake Placid.

Whatya think of that?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 13, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Comment on other's predictions or make your own and back it up.
> 
> Since the predictions will be radical and invite severe criticism, thick skins are required.
> 
> ...


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 13, 2006)

having never skied whiteface, i can not comment on your choice of #1 ski destination in the east. but i can comment on the idea overall of suggesting any single ski area is overall number one for a geographical region: i don't buy it. different strokes for different folks and depending upon personal preferences, several different ski areas could be considered top choices. so imo, there is no such thing as a #1 ski destination in the east although there are a solid amount of contenders depending upon personal preferences, finances, and location.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 13, 2006)

andyzee said:


>



I can't see the picture, I get a red X in a square.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 13, 2006)

How do they say which area is number one anyways?  Is it just skier visits?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 13, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I can't see the picture, I get a red X in a square.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 13, 2006)

Denton, home of Avalanche.  Man they just got to market that shit better and the hordes will descend upon them in record numbers.

Problem i see with whiteface is simple location.  Its too far from metro boston/new york with so many other options markedly closer.  

I'll say sugarbush.....lol kidding.

If you're talking total skier visits, i'll say in 3 years it'll be okemo, if they arent already there now.  I dont know their numbers.  If you're talking "vacation packages" sold.  Not sure.  Stowe and Sugarbush have both upgraded their infastructure so they might be possibilities.  Maybe Loon if the expansion comes through.  I would assume right now Killington is #1 in some way shape or form.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 13, 2006)

The problem with Whiteface is that they don't actually get snow.  What do they get like 120 inches?  Every ski area in central and northern vermont get double the snow as Whiteface.  Even Wildcat, Saddleback, and Sugarloaf blow them away.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 13, 2006)

2knees said:


> .
> 
> *Problem i see with whiteface is simple location.  Its too far from metro boston/new york with so many other options markedly closer.  *
> I'll say sugarbush.....lol kidding.
> ...



Drive time from NYC

Okemo 4 hrs 30 m
Whiteface 4 hrs 40 m
Killington 5 hrs
Sugarbush 5 hrs 30 m
Stowe 6 hrs 15 m

Another nice thing about driving up to WF from NYC is all but 25 minutes in Thurway then Northway.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 13, 2006)

awf170 said:


> The problem with Whiteface is that they don't actually get snow.  What do they get like 120 inches?  Every ski area in central and northern vermont get double the snow as Whiteface.  Even Wildcat, Saddleback, and Sugarloaf blow them away.



Wildcat - their web site says 200 + inches
Saddleback - 200 in
Sugarloaf - 194 in
Whiteface -168 in

The 3 you mention all get more, but I don't think blown away.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 13, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Drive time from NYC
> 
> Okemo 4 hrs 30 m
> Whiteface 4 hrs 40 m
> ...


 
But the difference between driving to Whiteface and  Killington is the fact that you have Okemo and Sugarbush a short distance away, variety. What other mountains do you have near Whiteface, Gore? That's one reason I haven't been to Whiteface yet, as much as I would like to check it out, there's more variety going to VT.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 13, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Wildcat - their web site says 200 + inches
> Saddleback - 200 in
> Sugarloaf - 194 in
> Whiteface -168 in
> ...


 
Wow.  168, that isn't too bad.  I thought it was in the low 100's.  Probably about equal to Cannon, which is pretty good.  Actually, I pretty much think of Whiteface as bigger Cannon.  Anyone who has actually been there agree?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 13, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> having never skied whiteface, i can not comment on your choice of #1 ski destination in the east. but i can comment on the idea overall of suggesting any single ski area is overall number one for a geographical region: i don't buy it. different strokes for different folks and depending upon personal preferences, several different ski areas could be considered top choices. so imo, there is no such thing as a #1 ski destination in the east although there are a solid amount of contenders depending upon personal preferences, finances, and location.



Then there's no such thing as a #1 destination anywhere for anything. 

Come on Oil, tell me I'm wrong, call me an A-hole, but stop with the wishy washy non-statements. I'm use to better from you.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 13, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Drive time from NYC
> 
> Okemo 4 hrs 30 m
> Whiteface 4 hrs 40 m
> ...




lol, i'll sit down now.  

never assume you know anything is the lesson i'll take from this.  I didnt know WF was so close to the thruway.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 13, 2006)

HPD...I respect your unabashed support of Whiteface but #1 in the east........


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 13, 2006)

andyzee said:


> But the difference between driving to Whiteface and  Killington is the fact that you have Okemo and Sugarbush a short distance away, variety. What other mountains do you have near Whiteface, Gore? That's one reason I haven't been to Whiteface yet, as much as I would like to check it out, there's more variety going to VT.





highpeaksdrifter said:


> Here's mine: In 3 years time Whiteface Mountain will be the clear *#1 ski destination in the East.*



OK, but I wrote #1 ski destination. 

BTW- Burlington Vt. is 2 hours from WF, so it's not completely out of range from Northern Vt. areas.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 13, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> HPD...I respect your unabashed support of Whiteface but #1 in the east........



SRO, I've respected what you write since you where Bushwacker on RSN, but tell me why I'm wrong.

Anyways, I'm just tryin to get something going. This is a fun discussion for me, but I hope someone else makes a radical prediction on this thread tomorrow.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 13, 2006)

Lately I can't even tell the difference between threads. I think all we need is one giant thread. This about sums everything up:


HPD claims of Whitefaces awesomeness.
Lots of people say they have to get there, but it is too far.
HPD proves the New Yorkers wrong, showing how it closer then K-mart.
Someone says Sugarbush is better and it will be the most popular ski area in the ease soon.
I come out with some random stat, that I pretty much just made up at the moment of the post, and it gets proved wrong in the next post.
I try to make up some more random crap to regain my dignity, but end up failing even worse.  I don't talk again unless someone mentions Wildcat, which never happens.
Trailboss states why Burke is the best destination, and offers up a tour.
Andyzee tries to be funny, but usually just ends up talking about what he hopes the next item on SAC is going to be.
Marc, says some totally random and out context, but it is ussually quite funny.
Cen10, makes Marc comment into something gay and childish.
Riverc0il questions the authority and true meaning of the question and writes a really long post about it. He is almost always right, but it drives us nuts.
Bvibert, provides us with 19 threads and google hits about the same exact thing.
AHM tells how some mountains in like Greenland or something, and his fat skis are better than Whiteface.
Greg tries to get the thread back on track but fails.
No one really has any idea what the thread is about until nightingale bumps it about 3 years later.
Anyone have anything to add.  I must have missed something.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 13, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Then there's no such thing as a #1 destination anywhere for anything.
> 
> Come on Oil, tell me I'm wrong, call me an A-hole, but stop with the wishy washy non-statements. I'm use to better from you.


piss off man, i stand by my comments and others who have been around for a while will note they are consistant with my previous remarks on the subject. that wasn't a dodge on my part in regards to whiteface, i simply stated that there can't be a number one destination so your postulation doesn't mean much to me to begin with. i may just have to call you an A-hole for calling me wishy washy though  you are right, there is not #1 destination any where for anything... but i would be up to suggesting there are certain top ski areas for certain things people are looking for. you want night life, killington or somewhere basing out of burlington. you want powder, northern greens. you want killer vert, above tree line/slides, and great base areas, whiteface and loaf are right up there. #1 destination any where? c'mon, no mountain has half the bases covered that well, let alone all of them. my favorite areas included. same with yours. that less wishy washy for ya?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 13, 2006)

I predict that Wildcat will never be the #1 destination in the east. I also predict that today's item on Steep and Cheap will not sell out but tomorrow will have at least 5 different items for sale tomorrow of which I may or may not buy one.  And last I predict that we will see measurable snow fall this year in New England and I will ski Killington more than once.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 13, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Lately I can't even tell the difference between threads. I think all we need is one giant thread. This about sums everything up:
> 
> 
> HPD claims of Whitefaces awesomeness.
> ...



post of the year! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 13, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Here's mine: In 3 years time Whiteface Mountain will be the clear *#1 ski destination in the East.*



I thought that the #1 Ski destination in the East was decided by the readers of Ski magazine in their annual resort issue...due out any day now for this years rankings


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 13, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> SRO, I've respected what you write since you where Bushwacker on RSN, but tell me why I'm wrong.
> 
> Anyways, I'm just tryin to get something going. This is a fun discussion for me, but I hope someone else makes a radical prediction on this thread tomorrow.



Ok, here is why your wrong

It's in New Yawk
It's further from NYC than 4hr 40 min
It's in New Yawk
snow conditions can be very dicey
it's in New Yawk
No lodging at base
it's in New Yawk
no base village
it's in New Yawk
top part of mountain closed often
too many New Yawkers
low average snowfall
it's not in New England
government owned 
cab ride is too expensive
:wink:

I rest my case
In 3 years Stowe or Sugarbush will be voted the #1 ski resort in the east

Ya know how you can tell it's winter in NYC...the cabbies all have wool turbans :lol:


----------



## salida (Sep 14, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Lately I can't even tell the difference between threads. I think all we need is one giant thread. This about sums everything up:
> 
> HPD claims of Whitefaces awesomeness.
> Lots of people say they have to get there, but it is too far.
> ...



Austin, you goofed up again.  This is the radical prediction thread, not the state the exact truth thread


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 14, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Anyone have anything to add.  I must have missed something.



I just want to add that it was one great post. Very funny.:grin:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 14, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Ok, here is why your wrong
> 
> No lodging at base
> 
> no base village



I look at those as pluses. I don’t want it’s base to be surrounded by condo ghettos and Alpine strip malls.


----------



## John84 (Sep 14, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I look at those as pluses. I don’t want it’s base to be surrounded by condo ghettos and Alpine strip malls.



You may not want that, but the average ski 2 weekends a year family of four is most likely looking for lodging near the base, as is a majority of the "destination resort" visitors.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 14, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I look at those as pluses. I don’t want it’s base to be surrounded by condo ghettos and Alpine strip malls.


i agree with you on that one, but to many skiers, that is a HUGE minus. see what i mean?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 14, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> piss off man, . that less wishy washy for ya?



Yes it was, thank you.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 14, 2006)

John84 said:


> You may not want that, but the average ski 2 weekends a year family of four is most likely looking for lodging near the base, as is a majority of the "destination resort" visitors.



Good point


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

This thread really does exemplify everything that is great and lame about this board.. :roll:


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Ya know how you can tell it's winter in NYC...the cabbies all have wool turbans :lol:



And in VT the mousey looking lesbians are wearing wool panties when they deliver their carved bears and syrup..  Unless they work at a place that New Yorker go to...  Then they can afford heat...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2006)

I predict, radically, that over the next 5 years there will be a rebirth of several lost ski areas as people tire of fighting crowds and traffic to pay high ticket prices at McMountains. Locals will start to ski locally more, and leave big name areas to the commuters.

I think there will also be a flurry of improvements relating to green energy at resorts, and a crush of marketing to the psuedo-hippy set. This will also lead to a growth in the number of unwashed free-heelers on teh slopes. Combined with the continuing popularity of snowboarding and park skiing, this will lead to greatly improved access to certain organic recreational pharmaceuticals at ski areas, finally pushing doobage into a socially acceptable class sufficient for drug law reforms. Soon afterwards the country will breath a collective sigh of relief as our giant panties untwist a bit and we all chill out a little. The first woman will be elected President, and she will be a Birkenstock-wearing, plaid shirted Earth mother who will preach peace and happiness for three years. At approximately 38 months into her term, she will finally get fed up with global rabblerousers, and will nuke the living daylights out of 1/4 of the globe. She will be praised for her ability to make tough decisions, but pilloried by her hippy base for the environmental havoc wreaked by the nukes. A long nuclear winter will set in, which will energize the ski set. They will come out of their drug-induced haze (because growlight doob isn't as good) and catch more powder days than ever before.

And to make *Awf* happy, Marc will be arrested (again) for having unnatural relations with a goat, two sheep, and a room full of hampsters.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Lately I can't even tell the difference between threads. I think all we need is one giant thread. This about sums everything up:
> 
> 
> HPD claims of Whitefaces awesomeness.
> ...


There's some effin classic stuff in there! I LOLed on the nightingale one.
:beer: (for when you're older)


----------



## smootharc (Sep 14, 2006)

*A picture tells a thousand words....*



dmc said:


> And in VT the mousey looking lesbians are wearing wool panties when they deliver their carved bears and syrup.



....so please post pics of "Mousey Looking Lesbians" asap.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

smootharc said:


> ....so please post pics of "Mousey Looking Lesbians" asap.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> post of the year! :lol: :lol: :lol:



Agreed, great post Austin! :lol:

Unfortunately I'm way too busy working on the SAC Tracker for Andy to find you links to 19 different threads...


----------



## smootharc (Sep 14, 2006)

*Why ?*

Why would anyone WANT their favorite resort to be #1 in the East ?  

Sounds like a sure recipe for more traffic jams, more loud and arrogant BSD's from the large urban centers blowing hot air up eachother's a##es (and their little BSD in training kids beating up your nice kids), more bigger ticket prices, more outlet shopping, and more latte swilling trophy wives (of aforementioned BSD's) stinking up the joint with their expensive perfume and entitled additude.  

Oh, and less powder for Me, Me, Me (and youse guys, my friends). 

Disclaimer: If I offended and stereotyped anyone....oopsie.


----------



## smootharc (Sep 14, 2006)

*Holy cats....*



dmc said:


>



....that was fast.  What do you have, a hard drive filled with pictures of Mousey Lesbians ?  Scary....


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> And in VT the mousey looking lesbians are wearing wool panties when they deliver their carved bears and syrup..  Unless they work at a place that New Yorker go to...  Then they can afford heat...



ROTFLMAO...OK, now you owe me for all the coffee I have to clean off my monitor.

EDIT: now it goes double since you posted the pic for smoothy


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

smootharc said:


> ....that was fast.  What do you have, a hard drive filled with pictures of Mousey Lesbians ?  Scary....



I just googled Vermont lesbian..


----------



## AdironRider (Sep 14, 2006)

Frankly I find it funny how people are critical of HPD's comments, when barely any of them have taken the initiative to actually check out Whiteface for what it is. Anyone whos been there before and has seen the the area known as the Tree Island Pod will attest that the expansion will add terrain that pretty much no other mountain in the east can compare to. It really is that good. Combine that with the largest vertical in the east, a truely western area in the slides, and a nice lack of prolonged runouts and flats and you have the perfect recipe for an eastern skiers cream dream. Also, within the last two years Whiteface has stepped it up majorly in the snowmaking department. Where else in the East could you ski 3400 vert 2 weeks before Christmas? Hell, on opening day I was riding 2400 off the gondola, few mountains in the East can match that even when 100% open. The days of Iceface are long gone. Cannon and Loon both provide worse conditions on a consistent basis, with Cannon just not putting the effort in, and Loon just being a crowded cluster_fudgie_. Want some more fuel for the fire? How bout how Whiteface is the only mountain that could host a World Cup skiing event. Downhill, GS, Slalom, you name it and Whiteface could host it. Whiteface also hosts a world cup snowboarding event every year, and (while Ive been critical in how long it takes for them to set it up - I have to admit that) their superpipe blows anyone elses away. The thing is HUGE and well maintained. They have 4 terrain parks in different ability levels spread out across the mountain. An entire beginners area with a newly renovated lodge in Kids Kampus. Nowhere else in the east can you find a similar area. Last but not least, Lake Placid is hands down the best place for Apres Ski activity. 

Whew, hows that for backup HPD.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> This thread really does exemplify everything that is great and lame about this board.. :roll:



Well if no else is going to ask I guess I will. What's great and lame about this board and thread?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 14, 2006)

AdironRider said:


> Frankly I find it funny how people are critical of HPD's comments, when barely any of them have taken the initiative to actually check out Whiteface for what it is.
> 
> Whew, hows that for backup HPD.



That was pretty good Aride, but I expected people to be critical. I was just looking for some intelligent debate on a skiing topic. There are alot of folks here with alot of knowledge about skiing with something to say. I'm trying to tap into that.

When everyones agreeing all the time it gets boring.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Well if no else is going to ask I guess I will. What's great and lame about this board and thread?



A great thing would be you talking about your home mountain...  Which is cool...  I've been meaning to get up there... Wanted to go the the SnoDown last year...

the bad thing is some of the lameness written into repsonses...


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> the bad thing is some of the lameness written into repsonses...



Like "because it's in New Yawk".

Sorry SRO, but it's lame.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Like "because it's in New Yawk".
> 
> Sorry SRO, but it's lame.



That and other stuff...

Mainly the whole "What I do is the best and everything else suks" thing is what I think is lame...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 14, 2006)

I did put a "wink" at the end so it was totally tongue in cheek. I was born in NYC, my whole family is from there. If I thought it would have been taken  so personally I would not have posted it. Sorry


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 14, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Like "because it's in New Yawk".
> 
> Sorry SRO, but it's lame.



JMO, I'm a New Yorker and I don't have a problem with it. I think sometimes people are too PC these days. DMC had his Vermont lesbo take (pretty funny) and no one from Vt. is calling it lame.

Again JMO, but I think the negative things written about New Yorkers and Hunter and how they're inter-twined has taken a toll on you.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> DMC had his Vermont lesbo take (pretty funny) and no one from Vt. is calling it lame.



i only come out with the carved bear, syrup, and mousy, wire glasses, lesbians with Phish stickers on their car thing when someone assaults either NJ or NY...

It just makes me mad that we inject millions of dollars into those communities and get nothing but slashed tires and "dont jersey up VT" comments...


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> JMO, I'm a New Yorker and I don't have a problem with it. I think sometimes people are too PC these days. DMC had his Vermont lesbo take (pretty funny) and no one from Vt. is calling it lame.
> 
> Again JMO, but I think the negative things written about New Yorkers and Hunter and how they're inter-twined has taken a toll on you.



dmc's reference was in direct response to the NY comment...deliberately adding to the lameness. One stereotype in response to another. 

So you're saying you don't care when folks, many who probably have never even been to NY, take shots at your home state? Or shots at your beloved Whiteface because it's in NY? All because of stereotypes?

My feelings have less to do with NY or Hunter (never a part of this thread until your post just now) than with my intense dislike for any kind of stereotypes. And I'll admit I fall into the trap sometimes too...but I always back off and realize my error when I stereotype.

Judging anything without first hand experience over an appreciable period of time is wrong and usually hurtful. And I'm not going to sit around and listen to it without responding.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 14, 2006)

AdironRider said:


> Want some more fuel for the fire? How bout how Whiteface is the only mountain that could host a World Cup skiing event. Downhill, GS, Slalom, you name it and Whiteface could host it.



That's not true.  Sugarloaf is also approved for all disciplines.  They had the US Alpine Nationals there last year.  It was pretty sweet watching Bode, Daron, and Ted ski against local kids from CVA, Burke, Gould, etc.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> That and other stuff...
> 
> Mainly the whole "What I do is the best and everything else suks" thing is what I think is lame...




Just to clarify.

In my case, I said whiteface wouldnt end up #1 for no other reason than location.  Which, btw, i was corrected on and i took my beat down like a man.  I have nothing against WF or any other ski area nor do i particularly feel any affiliation with one.  Well, i dont like powder ridge, but that doesnt even count.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I was born in NYC, my whole family is from there. If I thought it would have been taken  so personally I would not have posted it. Sorry



Who knew?

And I believe that I have a history on this site of being a bit "Rambo" about those anti-NY comments, so my response is nothing out of character. I think most folks expect it and I assumed you wrote it to get such a response. Again, nothing new.

Except for HPD, I think most people don't take kindly to negative comments about their neck of the woods.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 14, 2006)

JimG. said:


> So you're saying you don't care when folks, many who probably have never even been to NY, take shots at your home state? Or shots at your beloved Whiteface because it's in NY? All because of stereotypes?



Pretty much. As long as they do no harm to others I don't really care what anyone says, thinks or does.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 14, 2006)

Guys..I thought putting the "wink" was a clear message that it was meant to be taken in jest. 
I got the cabbie joke from hearing it from Dave Letterman on his show. Everyone in his audience roared with laughter as did I. Sorry you didn't see it that way. 

Jim...I hear what your saying about stereotypes but they have been a big part of our culture's humor forever.

DMC...sorry it makes you mad that you inject millions of dollars into those communities and get nothing but slashed tires and "dont jersey up VT" comments. I don't think that's the case at all. I think most visitors, no matter where they come from, feel they get alot from coming to Vermont. That's why they keep coming back. 

Jim wrote "And I believe that I have a history on this site of being a bit "Rambo" about those anti-NY comments, so my response is nothing out of character. I think most folks expect it and I assumed you wrote it to get such a response. Again, nothing new". 

I actually wrote it hoping people would think it was funny, get a chuckle. Nothing more. My true goal is to make people laugh not upset them.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2006)

AdironRider said:


> Frankly I find it funny how people are critical of HPD's comments, *when barely any of them have taken the initiative to actually check out Whiteface for what it is*. Anyone whos been there before and has seen the the area known as the Tree Island Pod will attest that the expansion will add *terrain that pretty much no other mountain in the east can compare to*.



I detect a little bit of hypocrisy here, unless of course you've been to *every *other ski area in the East...


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Pretty much. As long as they do no harm to others I don't really care what anyone says, thinks or does.



So, you don't think those types of comments hurt Whiteface's image?

You don't think Whiteface has lost out on some skier visits because of those NY stereotypes?

You began this thread by predicting that Whiteface will be the premier ski destination in the East...don't those stereotypes work against your prediction and desire?

Just asking and trying to get this back on topic.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Jim...I hear what your saying about stereotypes but they have been a big part of our culture's humor forever.



Everyone has a different take on what's funny...I don't care for ethnic humor for the very reason that it's stereotypical. Never found that kind of humor funny.

Maybe it's because my parents are both European immigrants and my wife is Jamaican.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> DMC...sorry it makes you mad that you inject millions of dollars into those communities and get nothing but slashed tires and "dont jersey up VT" comments. I don't think that's the case at all. I think most visitors, no matter where they come from, feel they get alot from coming to Vermont. That's why they keep coming back.



Whatever...  I've seen it - I've lived it...  It exists...  I would never say EVERYONE in VT is like that - 
but it does exist...  the bumper stickers and the other acts of anomousity.

And it DOES make me mad..   But - it's not really an issue anymore - i really don't go to VT much...
Killington isnt open early and late anymore - MRG doesnt allow me to ride there  - Sugarbush is always an option...  Stowe/Jay are a little too far for me..


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2006)

JimG. said:


> So, you don't think those types of comments hurt Whiteface's image?
> 
> You don't think Whiteface has lost out on some skier visits because of those NY stereotypes?
> 
> ...


As HPD pointed out with his distances from NYC post earlier in this thread, their target demographic probably is NYC anyway so the NY stereotype is a moot point. No matter how good Whiteface is or becomes, they are going to struggle convincing Beantowners to bypass NH or VT for the ADKs. In this respect, it is indeed just too far...

I never thought I say that I'm happy I'm from CT. :blink: No New Yawker stereotype, no Masshole stereotype...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> Whatever...  I've seen it - I've lived it...  It exists...  I would never say EVERYONE in VT is like that -
> but it does exist...  the bumper stickers and the other acts of anomousity.
> 
> And it DOES make me mad..   But - it's not really an issue anymore - i really don't go to VT much...
> Killington isnt open early and late anymore - MRG doesnt allow me to ride there  - Sugarbush is always an option...  Stowe/Jay are a little too far for me..



Is it still okay to make comments regarding the hygene of telemarkers, snowboarders, and drummers? Because that's based entirely on nothing, but it makes for lightening the mood a little bit. 

:beer:


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Is it still okay to make comments regarding the hygene of telemarkers, snowboarders, and drummers? Because that's based entirely on nothing, but it makes for lightening the mood a little bit.
> 
> :beer:



Suuuuuuuuuuuuure...
Whatever - it's your board!


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> As HPD pointed out with his distances from NYC post earlier in this thread, their target demographic probably is NYC anyway so the NY stereotype is a moot point. No matter how good Whiteface is or becomes, they are going to struggle convincing Beantowners to bypass NH or VT for the ADKs. In this respect, it is indeed just too far...
> 
> I never thought I say that I'm happy I'm from CT. :blink: No New Yawker stereotype, no Masshole stereotype...



You are knowledgeable about these specifics...most skiers planning a trip ARE NOT.

Who says Whiteface is targeting Bostonians? Your telling me that Burlington is too far from Whiteface for people who live there to go try it out? Or for that matter any of the towns in northern VT/NH? Folks won't drive 3-4 hours to try out a new place they've never been? No way.

I went to college in NH...when I told people I was from NY, they just assumed I was from NYC. Let me rephrase that...they just assumed that all of NY was like NYC. I brought a buddy from VT home for Thanksgiving one year and he was shocked to find we had deer and rabbits and other wildlife in our backyard. He was shocked we had a backyard...he assumed all of NY was buried under concrete.

Stereotypes are very hurtful.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep, we've gotten off topic and I'm partly responsible. Can anyone think of a controversial ski related topic we could all debate? Maybe it could be a separate thread.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> I never thought I say that I'm happy I'm from CT. :blink: No New Yawker stereotype, no Masshole stereotype...



Not that you know of at least...  Believe me - I've heard a lot...


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Stereotypes are very hurtful.



The Huntah stereotype has benefitted skiers by decreasing skier traffic but has hurt the town because of decreased skier traffic...


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2006)

JimG. said:


> I went to college in NH...when I told people I was from NY, they just assumed I was from NYC. Let me rephrase that...they just assumed that all of NY was like NYC. I brought a buddy from VT home for Thanksgiving one year and he was shocked to find we had deer and rabbits and other wildlife in our backyard. He was shocked we had a backyard...he assumed all of NY was buried under concrete.



Anyone can look at a map and understand the great state of New York is HUUUUGE in relation to its urban areas. Anyone that can't figure that out is an idiot.

New York is significantly bigger than Maine and also bigger than VT, NH, MA, CT and RI combined. You can't convince me that folks think it's all one big city...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Yep, we've gotten off topic and I'm partly responsible. Can anyone think of a controversial ski related topic we could all debate? Maybe it could be a separate thread.



These new-fangled shaped skis have ruined teh sport. They're the worst thing to happen to skiing since two poles.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> Anyone can look at a map and understand the great state of New York is HUUUUGE in relation to its urban areas. Anyone that can't figure that out is an idiot.
> 
> New York is significantly bigger than Maine and also bigger than VT, NH, MA, CT and RI combined. You can't convince me that folks think it's all one big city...



Oh, but they do. Mostly because many people are covered by your second sentence on at least one topic each.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Oh, but they do. Mostly because many people are covered by your second sentence on at least one topic each.



Thank you C10...I owe you a few beers.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Oh, but they do. Mostly because many people are covered by your second sentence on at least one topic each.



I guess I give the human race too much credit... :roll:


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> New York is significantly bigger than Maine and also bigger than VT, NH, MA, CT and RI combined. You can't convince me that folks think it's all one big city...



People only tend to only know what they see..

It's like NJ... People only really see the area around the airport..  And it's that urban blight that they make their decisions about the state on.   What they don't see is miles of awesome shoreline, farms, pine barrens, nice hills for hiking, etc...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> I guess I give the human race too much credit... :roll:



It's a common problem. I figure that people are only ever as smart as they need to be. For the most part, intelligence does not appear to be a daily requirement.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> Anyone can look at a map and understand the great state of New York is HUUUUGE in relation to its urban areas. Anyone that can't figure that out is an idiot.
> 
> New York is significantly bigger than Maine and also bigger than VT, NH, MA, CT and RI combined. You can't convince me that folks think it's all one big city...



Yes, they are idiots and yes it happens. I came up against the exact same thing when I moved to Laramie, Wy to attend grad school. When I mentioned I grew up in New York they definately thought the whole state was one big city. It got so bad that I finally got a nice postcard of Lake George(where I grew up), kept it in my wallet to educate these ignorant idiots. Many did not believe that the postcard was in New York and when I told them that the Adirondack Park in New York was twice the size of Yellowstone they simply scoffed at that idea. 

I got used to it knowing they didn't mean it in a mean way.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Yes, they are idiots and yes it happens. I came up against the exact same thing when I moved to Laramie, Wy to attend grad school. When I mentioned I grew up in New York they definately thought the whole state was one big city. It got so bad that I finally got a nice postcard of Lake George(where I grew up), kept it in my wallet to educate these ignorant idiots. Many did not believe that the postcard was in New York and when I told them that the Adirondack Park in New York was twice the size of Yellowstone they simply scoffed at that idea.
> 
> I got used to it knowing they didn't mean it in a mean way.



Hear here!  

I'll buy you a few beers too when I visit SB this winter SRO.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 14, 2006)

OK, here's my prediction. Within the next 4-5 years, tops,  ASC will go bankrupt. Either Sugarbush or Hunter will buy up Killington and bring it to it's former glory.


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> People only tend to only know what they see..
> 
> It's like NJ... People only really see the area around the airport..  And it's that urban blight that they make their decisions about the state on.   What they don't see is miles of awesome shoreline, farms, pine barrens, nice hills for hiking, etc...


I grew up on the Jersey Shore, and I could never understand the reputation that the state as a whole gets...people never realize how diverse the state really is.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 14, 2006)

Many years ago some friends and I were coming back from spring break,  due to a recent article in National Geographic on the Pine Barrens, we stopped and spent the day exploring. Amazing place.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 14, 2006)

andyzee said:


> OK, here's my prediction. Within the next 4-5 years, tops,  ASC will go bankrupt. Either Sugarbush or Hunter will buy up Killington and bring it to it's former glory.



No way on Hunter, they are a family owned shop busy with their own expansion.

It might be a good thing if ASC went bankrupt, but I doubt any single mountain resort would try to buy Kmart. It would probably be a new investor group.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 14, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> but I doubt any single mountain resort would try to buy Kmart. It would probably be a new investor group.



I agree, Les Otten did just that and it didn't exactly work out so great.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> I guess I give the human race too much credit... :roll:



you and me both.  

I guess there is some overwhelming school of idiots swimming out there I have yet to run into.  Or is this a case of people remembering the few instances where someone actually was so low on the evolutionary scale as to believe all of New York was an urban concrete jungle and discounting the hundreds of examples where this common knowledge existed.....


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

My radical prediction for Hunter...

in the next 2 years...
Hunter will replace the main Quad and move it to the westside to replace the Z chair...  The Z Chair will then be moved to the X Trail(A cut made a long time ago and never used)..
The area between the X Trail and Anna Purna will be cut into some new trails...
Adding a couple hundred feet of vertical to Hunter...
A lodge will be built at the base of the Westside, with condos...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 14, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Hear here!
> 
> I'll buy you a few beers too when I visit SB this winter SRO.



Seems like you want to buy everybody on this thread a beer but me. What did I do?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 14, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> No way on Hunter, they are a family owned shop busy with their own expansion.
> 
> It might be a good thing if ASC went bankrupt, but I doubt any single mountain resort would try to buy Kmart. It would probably be a new investor group.


 

Well call me a silly dreamer. It would be nice if either Sugarbush or Hunter took it over. Both groups know how to run a resort.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Well call me a silly dreamer. It would be nice if either Sugarbush or Hunter took it over. Both groups know how to run a resort.



Silly dreamer.. 

Hunter can't afford it...  They are very linear...  Finish one thing - pay it off -  move to the next...  Slow and steady I guess...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> Silly dreamer..
> 
> Hunter can't afford it... They are very linear... Finish one thing - pay it off - move to the next... Slow and steady I guess...


 

I'll start out saying I'm no expert on the subject and don't really have a clue. But I do not believe a Killington would cost that much. I mean the mountain itself is leased from the state, so you wouldn't be buying land. The leaves the lifts, lodges, and equipment required for operations. Granted, that could amount to a fair amount, but then again alot of this stuff may be outdated and in need of replacement. Replacement could be costly but done over time.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Seems like you want to buy everybody on this thread a beer but me. What did I do?



Are we having self esteem issues today?

I figured when you come to Hunter and I get you a free lift ticket that I'll buy you a few after skiing ends that day. I know I told you I'd take care of your ticket, but I guess I never mentioned the beers.

My bad.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 14, 2006)

Can I get a beer as well? Don't worry about the ticket, DMC has that covered.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Can I get a beer as well? Don't worry about the ticket, DMC has that covered.



Why not...but you'll have to drink it while skiing bumps on lower K27.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow - you have all been busy today!  I go away for a few hours and miss all the fun......

I'll hold off on commenting about outsiders' viewpoints of NY State - 'nuff has been said already.  

Radical Prediction:  MRG allows snowboarding by the 2008-2009 season due to economic constraints and the surging popularity of the sport........discuss.........:dunce:


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Radical Prediction:  MRG allows snowboarding by the 2008-2009 season due to economic constraints and the surging popularity of the sport........discuss.........:dunce:



Please, no!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> Please, no!!!!!!!!!!!!



Gotta agree with Greg on this one, sorry DMC. Nothing at all against snowboarders, but it's part of MRG's theme of bucking the trends. Gotta admire them for that.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 14, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Gotta agree with Greg on this one, sorry DMC. Nothing at all against snowboarders, but it's part of MRG's theme of bucking the trends. Gotta admire them for that.




Dontcha think it's inevitable?  And a really, really good idea since that's where the big action is in the sport - ???  I don't see how they can realistically hold off much longer.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Dontcha think it's inevitable?  And a really, really good idea since that's where the big action is in the sport - ???  I don't see how they can realistically hold off much longer.



:blink: Tongue-in-cheek, Bill? Please tell that it's so...


----------



## roark (Sep 14, 2006)

JimG. said:


> I figured when you come to Hunter and I get you a free lift ticket that I'll buy you a few after skiing ends that day. I know I told you I'd take care of your ticket, but I guess I never mentioned the beers.


 
You get me a free ticket and I'll buy *you* the beers!


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> Gotta agree with Greg on this one, sorry DMC. Nothing at all against snowboarders, but it's part of MRG's theme of bucking the trends. Gotta admire them for that.



Screw that...  I don't admire their backward - exclusionary BS from MRG or any of the moderators on AZ....

It's pathetic... And sickens me...


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> :blink: Tongue-in-cheek, Bill? Please tell that it's so...



No way - dead serious.  I don't see how they can hold off boarders for much longer.  It's just my observation, but aren't skiers/riders under the age of 21 pretty much a 50-50 split?  I think it might be more boarders than skiers.  Almost every kid I know is way more into boarding than skiing.  It's way cooler.  

And - I was one of the dinosaurs that said boarders weren't welcome at my home hill way back when.  Nowadays things are different.  Beginner skier, beginner boarder - who cares?  Intermediate skiers are just as annoying to ski around than intermediate boarders - there's no difference.   Either one can ujst as easily cut me off in the liftline, fall down in front of me or elbow me in the lodge.  Who cares what equipment they are using?  And expert boarders (much more plentiful now than 20 yrs ago) are a pleasure to watch - wish I could do some of that shit.  I don't know exactly why MRG outlawed boarding years ago, but even they will have to get with it soon.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> backward - exclusionary BS from .........any of the moderators on AZ....



Yeah, but you still keep finding your way back here...


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> Yeah, but you still keep finding your way back here...



I'm not here for the "one sided" moderation - which I openly have detested thoughout the years... 

I'm here for the disscusion of alpine sports....  
To amuse myself by reading some of the stuff that gets posted here... 
To set the record straight on some of the black and white conversations that go on here by turing them grey...  
To help others see the good sides of my home mountain and offer them the chance to check it out.
And to defend my beliefs that have been generated after skiing and riding for 30 years from people that have just picked up the sport and think they know everything about it...


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> No way - dead serious.  I don't see how they can hold off boarders for much longer.



God i hope so...  
I'll tear that place up!!


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Can I get a beer as well? Don't worry about the ticket, DMC has that covered.




You BETTER buy me a beer... or two... or three... 

I was serious..  You come up - I'll hook you up and JimG and I will show you Hunter...   You'll go from "not really a fan" to "cool place"...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Dontcha think it's inevitable?  And a really, really good idea since that's where the big action is in the sport - ???  I don't see how they can realistically hold off much longer.




Absolutely it's inevitable. I just kind of like there to be some traditions that get upheld. The whole "Eastern Skiing" ethos makes me nostalgic for a time I never knew, and a condition I was never aware of. Is that so bad? To top it off, I've never skied at MRG. Even still, something about the old-fashionedness of a single chair, no grooming, and two planks is appealing.


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwn*








*FART*





When did all you suckbags start taking yourselves so seriously.

Jerkoffs.





This is why I like the sheep.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2006)

Marc said:


> This is why I like the sheep.




He's baaaaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> I never thought I say that I'm happy I'm from CT. :blink: No New Yawker stereotype, no Masshole stereotype...






That was pretty good typing, Greg.  Did you get your butler to do that for you?


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 14, 2006)

He always makes a splashy entrance.......


So whaddya got to say, smart-guy?  Any radical predictions?


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

Marc said:


> When did all you suckbags start taking yourselves so seriously.
> 
> Jerkoffs.



When we got excluded from MRG...  It's serious business... 
If that makes me a jerkoff, suckbag then so be it...  
Been called a lot worse by better...


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

Well the obvious one is how I'm going to bone Jessica Alba silly.




But that wouldn't be a radical prediction.  Everyone _knows_ that's going to happen.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

Marc said:


> Well the obvious one is how I'm going to bone Jessica Alba silly.



I'll give her your number...


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> When we got excluded from MRG...  It's serious business...
> If that makes me a jerkoff, suckbag then so be it...
> Been called a lot worse by better...



Where's the violin...


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

Marc said:


> Where's the violin...




Up your ass?


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> I'll give her your number...



No, no.  We all know Andy is the only one who thinks he has her number on this board.  Everyone knows she doesn't like snowboards.



You snowboardy snowboarding snowboarder.


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> Up your ass?



Close, that's actually the remote control.


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> Up your ass?




Oooooooooooohh - baby!  I'm throwing the flag on this one......15 yard penalty on dmc for taunting.........


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

Marc said:


> No, no.  We all know Andy is the only one who thinks he has her number on this board.  Everyone knows she doesn't like snowboards.
> 
> 
> 
> You snowboardy snowboarding snowboarder.




Yes - but I am multi-talented...
I not only snowboard - I ski and telemark...

And she likes diverse guys...


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Oooooooooooohh - baby!  I'm throwing the flag on this one......15 yard penalty on dmc for taunting.........



This is what I mean about the onesided moderation...


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> Yes - but I am multi-talented...
> I not only snowboard - I ski and telemark...
> 
> And she likes diverse guys...



Well then maybe it was the granola that scared her off.


Hey, it doesn't matter.  You know, but we're your friends, and we're here to help.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

Marc said:


> Close, that's actually the remote control.



Everytime you fart - does the channel change?


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> This is what I mean about the onesided moderation...



Dude - it's a joke..........it could have been either of you.........Marc is too easy a target...........


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Dude - it's a joke..........it could have been either of you.........Marc is too easy a target...........



.....whatever...  You've been on my case before - what's to stop me from thinking otherwise...


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> Everytime you fart - does the channel change?



GIT R DOOOOONE!



You know, you'd be surprised what you find up your ass when you don't look for a while.



It's kind of like looking under the couch.  Only unlike ctenidae, I never find any hamsters or gerbils.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

Marc said:


> GIT R DOOOOONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds like you need a colostomy...


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> Sounds like you need a colostomy...



I know you've found Nature Valley wrappers up yours before.

DON'T EVEN LIE.


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

Marc the thread killer.

I like that.  Has a ring to it.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

Marc said:


> I know you've found Nature Valley wrappers up yours before.
> 
> DON'T EVEN LIE.



Thats was a Nalgene bottle that just happend to contain the wrapper...


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> Thats was a Nalgene bottle that just happend to contain the wrapper...



Holy crap, the whole Nalgene bottle was up there?


I mean, I thought live animals and remote controls were bad...


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

Marc said:


> Holy crap, the whole Nalgene bottle was up there?
> 
> 
> I mean, I thought live animals and remote controls were bad...



In there sideways too... wow..  it was amazing...


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> In there sideways too... wow..  it was amazing...



Ahahaha, disgusting.


You better wash that sumbitch off real good.





And hey, I never knew you could snowboard Tuckerman Ravine.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

Marc said:


> Ahahaha, disgusting.
> 
> 
> You better wash that sumbitch off real good.
> ...



Nalgenes don't hold flavor after rinsing...  But i hear you do... 

I don't actually snowboard TUX - I take the board off and use it as a sled...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2006)

Marc said:


> Only unlike ctenidae, I never find any hamsters or gerbils.



As I recall, you're more partial to larger rodentia. Guinea pigs, possums, and the like.

I know, possums aren't rodents. The tail sure is handy, though.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> I know, possums aren't rodents. The tail sure is handy, though.



just don't try lizards...
those tails break of and then your hosed...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> just don't try lizards...
> those tails break of and then your hosed...



Scales are a little rough on the way back out, too.

Yeah, I went there.
uke:


----------



## JimG. (Sep 14, 2006)

roark said:


> You get me a free ticket and I'll buy *you* the beers!



Nice to see a man who has priorities in order.


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> Nalgenes don't hold flavor after rinsing...  But i hear you do...
> 
> I don't actually snowboard TUX - I take the board off and use it as a sled...



Jessica musta told you that after she blew you off.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

Marc said:


> Jessica musta told you that after she blew you off.



It was I that dumped her...
For Shakira...


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2006)

Okay. This is getting stupid now. Now that Marc got to 2,000 posts, let's try to get back on topic, please... :roll:


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> Okay. This is getting stupid now. Now that Marc got to 2,000 posts, let's try to get back on topic, please... :roll:



I really do predict that Hunter will develop the Westside and cut new trails within the next 2 years...  Thereby making it the premier ski resort in the area...


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> I really do predict that Hunter will develop the Westside and cut new trails within the next 2 years...  Thereby making it the premier ski resort in the area...



It's already the premier ski resort in the area (i.e. Catskills).


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> It was I that dumped her...
> For Shakira...



Hey dmc, can you play tripelets on one hand and sixteenths on the other?  I suppose once you get it down it ain't too bad, but man does it suck practicing.


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> Okay. This is getting stupid now. Now that Marc got to 2,000 posts, let's try to get back on topic, please... :roll:



And who do you think you are?

What, do you think you own this board or something?


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 14, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> No way - dead serious.  I don't see how they can hold off boarders for much longer.  It's just my observation, but aren't skiers/riders under the age of 21 pretty much a 50-50 split?  I think it might be more boarders than skiers.  Almost every kid I know is way more into boarding than skiing.  It's way cooler.


mrg doesn't exactly draw heavily from the younger demographic if you know what i mean. definitely an older crowd on average compared to other areas. but regardless, boarders could account for 75% of the entire snow sliding population, and mrg would still have more than enough skiers to keep things status quo.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> No way - dead serious.  I don't see how they can hold off boarders for much longer.  It's just my observation, but aren't skiers/riders under the age of 21 pretty much a 50-50 split?  I think it might be more boarders than skiers.  Almost every kid I know is way more into boarding than skiing.  It's way cooler.





ChileMass said:


> I don't know exactly why MRG outlawed boarding years ago, but even they will have to get with it soon.



Have you read all the other discussions on this topic? MRG is not concerned with following any trends. Their current goal is to preserve an experience that the majority of the share holders want. It's not about making a ton of money necessarily. It's not about remaining hip. It's simply the desire of the co-op. Unless there is some big influx of shareholders that feel otherwise, I think it's unlikely you will see a change any time soon. This debate always goes in circles, but it always come back to that.


----------



## mountaindude (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's ;my prediction: In 3 years time Whiteface Mountain will be the clear #1 ski destination in the East.


----------



## dmc (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> It's simply the desire of the co-op. Unless there is some big influx of shareholders that feel otherwise, I think it's unlikely you will see a change any time soon. This debate always goes in circles, but it always come back to that.



But someday they will be gone...  And they are old...


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> But someday they will be gone...  And they are old...


Maybe. But I would bet there is new blood that will agree with and want to preserve their charter...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 14, 2006)

The way many people in NY see Vermont :grin: :grin: 

Either:







Or:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 14, 2006)

dmc said:


> But someday they will be gone...  And they are old...



I think this will be the main reason they will allow snowboarders someday.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 14, 2006)

I've almost given up on this thread right now.  We'll have about 5 posts worth of decent discussion, then a couple people (names with-held to protect identity ) will start taking stuff too seriously.  After about 6 pages of people menstruating all over their keyboards, Marc comes in and says something that should have succeeded in lightening up the mood and people take it too seriously.  Sheesh!  Lighten up everyone.  My bold prediction is that we can turn this thread around eventually and stop getting in pissing contests.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 14, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> I've almost given up on this thread right now.  We'll have about 5 posts worth of decent discussion, then a couple people (names with-held to protect identity ) will start taking stuff too seriously.  After about 6 pages of people menstruating all over their keyboards, Marc comes in and says something that should have succeeded in lightening up the mood and people take it too seriously.  Sheesh!  Lighten up everyone.  My bold prediction is that we can turn this thread around eventually and stop getting in pissing contests.



Yea..let's get drunk and be somebody!


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 14, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> After about 6 pages of people menstruating all over their keyboards, Marc comes in and says something that should have succeeded in lightening up the mood and people take it too seriously.


menstrauting all over their keyboards, nicely put. the notion that any one takes something marc types seriously is also an intriguing notion  :lol: the humerous attempts to lighten the mood up is the only that keeps me coming back to this topic.

:argue: 
:beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2006)

I gotta say, this thread has been quite entertaining.


----------



## Marc (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah, akin to what SRO said, reading this thread certainly makes me _want_ to drink...


----------



## JimG. (Sep 15, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> My bold prediction is that we can turn this thread around eventually and stop getting in pissing contests.



Good luck with that idea. If people stuck to facts and personal experiences instead of trashing things and each other you might have a shot.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 15, 2006)

dmc said:


> This thread really does exemplify everything that is great and lame about this board.. :roll:



Turns out you called it perfect. It was going real well for a while then got ruined. Too bad.


----------



## Marc (Sep 15, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Turns out you called it perfect. It was going real well for a while then got ruined. Too bad.



Clearly, I should be banned.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 15, 2006)

Marc said:


> Clearly, I should be banned.



Not banned, I like to joke around too, but you have a bigger responsibility then most of us. You have an entourage. As soon as you make a joke 3 or 4 guys jump on to tell you how funny you are and the result is the end of the thread. You have to be careful how you use your awesome power.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 15, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Good luck with that idea. If people stuck to facts and personal experiences instead of trashing things and each other you might have a shot.



Yeah well don't look now, but you haven't been helping matters either.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 15, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> Yeah well don't look now, but you haven't been helping matters either.



I'm not dim...I assumed your comment was directed at me.

As I posted before, this thread was fine until folks had to start ragging on my home state. That was uncalled for and I won't stand by and let it pass.

However, I believe that situation was 5 or 6 pages of posts in the past. Time to get over it.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Not banned, I like to joke around too, but you have a bigger responsibility then most of us. You have an entourage. As soon as you make a joke 3 or 4 guys jump on to tell you how funny you are and the result is the end of the thread. You have to be careful how you use your awesome power.


 
Oh gawd, like he doen't have a big enough head already.


----------



## win (Sep 19, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Drive time from NYC
> 
> Okemo 4 hrs 30 m
> Whiteface 4 hrs 40 m
> ...



I make it from west 70th to Sugarbush outside of rush hour in 5 hours and so far no tickets. West side to Hutch to 684 to 84 to 91 to 89 to exit 4 and 12a to the gap and home.  One stop in Whately, Ma for gasoline and coffee.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Sep 20, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Wildcat - their web site says 200 + inches
> Saddleback - 200 in
> Sugarloaf - 194 in
> Whiteface -168 in
> ...


 
Average smaverage...

I honestly don't remember when WF only got 168". Last year was 193" and LAST YEAR SUCKED! The year before that it was over 200". What have you done for me lately? 

This argument is sooooo friggin' stupid. AGAIN: Whiteface is better than _anything_ in Vermont with the exception of Jay, the Bush, MRG and Stowe. The fact that people here debate that is astounding. Absolutely astounding.

And SRO posting  that somehow Vermont and quaint little New England is preferable to New York's Adirondacks?:lol: :lol: That's _too_ much! You friggin' crack me up! Maybe for pillow biting leaf peepers. I'm looking out my office and across Lake Champlain at those pathetic little round hills as we speak. They're a friggin' joke! Got granite? Didn't think so.

Vermont = cheesey Martha Stewart B&Bs and stinky old hippies in Birkenstocks. Get real people.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 20, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:


> Maybe for pillow biting leaf peepers.




lmao.  nice work.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 20, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:


> Average smaverage...
> 
> I honestly don't remember when WF only got 168". Last year was 193" and LAST YEAR SUCKED! The year before that it was over 200". What have you done for me lately?
> 
> ...









Willy's stirin the pot, but no one seems to want to take a taste. Come on you Vermont lovers defend those little round hills. 

Where's AHM when you need him, (which is almost never):wink: , but we could use his take here.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Sep 20, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Willy's stirin the pot, but no one seems to want to take a taste. Come on you Vermont lovers defend those little round hills.


 
The Green Mountains really are a joke.  I spend a lot of time on Lake Champlain in the summer.  To my West are these majestic mountains towering 4-5000 feet above me covered with jagged granite scars careening down their precipitous faces; the epitome of the Eastern wilds.  To my East is this low slung, grassy ridgeline rising almost imperceptively above an essentially suburban landscape that the Vermont Office of Tourism packages and sells to all the idiots in Boston, Connecticut,  NYC and Long Island.  uke: 

Lake Champlain is a wonderful vantage point from which to observe the rugged beauty of the Adirondacks juxtaposed against the effeminate gentrification of Vermont. :flame:


----------



## awf170 (Sep 20, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:


> The Green Mountains really are a joke. I spend a lot of time on Lake Champlain in the summer. To my West are these majestic mountains towering 4-5000 feet above me covered with jagged granite scars careening down their precipitous faces; the epitome of the Eastern wilds. To my East is this low slung, grassy ridgeline rising almost imperceptively above an essentially suburban landscape that the Vermont Office of Tourism packages and sells to all the idiots in Boston, Connecticut, NYC and Long Island. uke:
> 
> Lake Champlain is a wonderful vantage point from which to observe the rugged beauty of the Adirondacks juxtaposed against the effeminate gentrification of Vermont. :flame:


 
I wouldn't really call them mountains, more like hills except for Mt. Mansfield, Jay Peak, and Camels Hump. Now, New Hampshire on the other hand, those are some real mountains...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 20, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:


> Average smaverage...
> 
> I honestly don't remember when WF only got 168". Last year was 193" and LAST YEAR SUCKED! The year before that it was over 200". What have you done for me lately?
> 
> ...



Your totally right on...I was just kidding ya! When I drive to Burlington and I see those majestic mountains over the lake I wish we could trade the our Greens for your Daks. Why would thousands of NewYorkers come here to ski when they have such greatness in New York. The people in New York are so nice, friendly, easy-going and humble. New York has the Yankees, Mets, Giants, Jets, Rangers and the Islanders and we have nothing. I don't know why I live in Vermont with the Daks looming over the lake. Hmmmmm....maybe I'll move or at least get me a pair of those Birkenstincks. You have convinced me....you lucky stiffs.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:


> The Green Mountains really are a joke.  I spend a lot of time on Lake Champlain in the summer.  To my West are these majestic mountains towering 4-5000 feet above me covered with jagged granite scars careening down their precipitous faces; the epitome of the Eastern wilds.  To my East is this low slung, grassy ridgeline rising almost imperceptively above an essentially suburban landscape that the Vermont Office of Tourism packages and sells to all the idiots in Boston, Connecticut,  NYC and Long Island.


wow, someone has an inferiority complex that his mountains don't get as much snow as these here whimpy hills. :lol: you are right, the grees are anything but myjestic which is why i still primarily hike the whites which can at least give the dacks a run for their money. but you can't deny the skiing that the whimpy hills of VT offer up.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:


> This argument is sooooo friggin' stupid. AGAIN: Whiteface is better than _anything_ in Vermont with the exception of Jay, the Bush, MRG and Stowe. The fact that people here debate that is astounding. Absolutely astounding.


this statement is really funny. whiteface, the best that NY has to offer, is better than anything in VT except four of the best resorts in the northeast! :lol: so in your mind, whiteface is at best 5th place in the northeast and VT has no less than four areas that are better than whiteface (and presumably every other area in NY). c'mon man, that is just a silly arguement. who the hell cares any ways. i can't wait until the snow starts flying and we can put these lame ass summer withdrawal induced arguements behind us.:roll:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 20, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> this statement is really funny. whiteface, the best that NY has to offer, is better than anything in VT except four of the best resorts in the northeast! :lol: so in your mind, whiteface is at best 5th place in the northeast and VT has no less than four areas that are better than whiteface (and presumably every other area in NY). c'mon man, that is just a silly arguement. who the hell cares any ways. i can't wait until the snow starts flying and we can put these lame ass summer withdrawal induced arguements behind us.:roll:



I hear they drink alot over there. :lol:


----------



## salida (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm drinking alot just to get by the foolishness that these 17 pages just brought me


----------



## freeheelwilly (Sep 21, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Your totally right on...I was just kidding ya! When I drive to Burlington and I see those majestic mountains over the lake I wish we could trade the our Greens for your Daks.


 
I know you do. That's why all those photographs of Burlington face West, down the hill, over the lake to the Dacks. They never face East. Remember when Burlington was on the cover of Outside Magazine about 10 years ago. That cracked me up! 75% of the photo was the Dacks! :lol: Yep, always facing West. Hmmmmm.....wonder why that is?



> Why would thousands of NewYorkers come here to ski when they have such greatness in New York.


 
Well, there's marketing but the main reason is simply that NY has protected its mountains against development. Building a ski area in New York ADK's is virtually impossible and would probably require an amendment to the Forever Wild clause in the State Constitution and would certainly face major hurdles from the APA. Every ski area there (and there are only about 5 or 6) pre-date the APA. Believe me, if there was a ski area on Marcy, Colden, Algonquin, Gothics, Haystack, Giant, Santononi or dozens of others - nobody would be over there skiin' those grassy knolls. I wouldn't have it any other way. Vermont, on the other hand, has decided to stick up a ski resort every few miles with condos and golf courses stuffed in between them. Guess they looked at their "mountains" roll: ) and decided they weren't worth protecting. Can't say I disagree. 


> The people in New York are so nice, friendly, easy-going and humble. New York has the Yankees, Mets, Giants, Jets, Rangers and the Islanders and we have nothing.


Don't hate us because we're beautiful. 



> I don't know why I live in Vermont with the Daks looming over the lake. Hmmmmm....maybe I'll move


Please don't.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Sep 21, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I hear they drink alot over there. :lol:


 
You _*really*_ don't want to go there SRO.  Vermont has a serious heroin problem it's been combating for about 10 years now.  I know you guys don't like to talk about it.  Dirty syringes dripping with hepatitis C doesn't quite fit with that bucolic image of cows and maple syrup you like to force feed the unknowing folks down south.  Kind of an "inconvenient truth" but, nevertheless, there you have it.8)


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:


> This argument is sooooo friggin' stupid. AGAIN: Whiteface is better than _anything_ in Vermont with the exception of Jay, the Bush, MRG and Stowe. The fact that people here debate that is astounding. Absolutely astounding.





riverc0il said:


> this statement is really funny. whiteface, the best that NY has to offer, is better than anything in VT except four of the best resorts in the northeast! :lol: so in your mind, whiteface is at best 5th place in the northeast and VT has no less than four areas that are better than whiteface (and presumably every other area in NY). c'mon man, that is just a silly arguement. who the hell cares any ways. i can't wait until the snow starts flying and we can put these lame ass summer withdrawal induced arguements behind us.:roll:



Oof...... :blink:

Me thinks willy just got OWNED! You gotta throw Sugarloaf somewhere in there too, Steve. Quite possibly Whiteface just dropped to sixth in the NE! :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2006)

Where is Birdman829?

You still reading here bud or did we lose you forever?


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> i can't wait until the snow starts flying and we can put these lame ass summer withdrawal induced arguements behind us.:roll:



Thank you.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Your totally right on...I was just kidding ya! When I drive to Burlington and I see those majestic mountains over the lake I wish we could trade the our Greens for your Daks. Why would thousands of NewYorkers come here to ski when they have such greatness in New York. The people in New York are so nice, friendly, easy-going and humble. New York has the Yankees, Mets, Giants, Jets, Rangers and the Islanders and we have nothing. I don't know why I live in Vermont with the Daks looming over the lake. Hmmmmm....maybe I'll move or at least get me a pair of those Birkenstincks. You have convinced me....you lucky stiffs.



OK, OK...I admit it!

I liked the "it's in New Yawk" comment alot more.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Sep 21, 2006)

Greg said:


> Oof...... :blink:
> 
> Me thinks willy just got OWNED! You gotta throw Sugarloaf somewhere in there too, Steve. Quite possibly Whiteface just dropped to sixth in the NE! :lol:


 
Owned!?  By that dweeb.  F'n Puh-lease!:smash:


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:


> Owned!?  By that dweeb.  F'n Puh-lease!:smash:



Effective comeback... :roll: Yup: owned....your non-response just proved it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2006)

Greg said:


> Effective comeback... :roll: Yup: owned....your non-response just proved it.



And dweeb is possibly the most offensive barb known to man.  I used to call my brother a dweeb when I was 8.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2006)

The absolute best mountain anywhere, ever, is always the one I'm holding a lift ticket for at that moment.

Any other statement is merely commentary.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 21, 2006)

i mean no offense to anyone, and maybe i'm wrong, but there is a touch of comedic genius working here.  FHW is just sucking people in.  Like a giant hoover.  

damn we do need some snow fast though.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Sep 21, 2006)

Greg said:


> Effective comeback... :roll: Yup: owned....your non-response just proved it.


  What do you want me to say?  If I rip that lil' douchebag like I _really _want to you're just gonna ban me.  Besides, his "arguement" (sic) is flawed.  The 'dacks have about 5 or 6 ski areas.  Vermont has 10,000,000.  WF is better than all but 5 of those 10,000,000.  For that matter, so is Gore.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Sep 21, 2006)

2knees said:


> i mean no offense to anyone, and maybe i'm wrong, but there is a touch of comedic genius working here. FHW is just sucking people in. Like a giant hoover.
> 
> damn we do need some snow fast though.


 
:lol: :lol: 

Shhhhhh......:wink:


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:


> What do you want me to say?  If I rip that lil' douchebag like I _really _want to you're just gonna ban me.  Besides, his "arguement" (sic) is flawed.  The 'dacks have about 5 or 6 ski areas.  Vermont has 10,000,000.  WF is better than all but 5 of those 10,000,000.  For that matter, so is Gore.



And they call me Rambo.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2006)

2knees said:


> i mean no offense to anyone, and maybe i'm wrong, but there is a touch of comedic genius working here.  FHW is just sucking people in.  Like a giant hoover.
> 
> damn we do need some snow fast though.


I get it. Some call them trolls.



freeheelwilly said:


> What do you want me to say?  If I rip that lil' douchebag like I _really _want to you're just gonna ban me.



You want to rip him? What the hell does that mean? I guess you really are pissed you just got out-debated if that's the best you can come up with.



freeheelwilly said:


> Besides, his "arguement" (sic) is flawed.  The 'dacks have about 5 or 6 ski areas.  Vermont has 10,000,000.  WF is better than all but 5 of those 10,000,000.  For that matter, so is Gore.



10,000,000, huh? :roll: Wow. Another effective point. Try 17. Out of the 5 ski areas technically in the ADKs, Gore and Whiteface are the only two that could possibly challenge VT resorts, and as Steve pointed out, you yourself said 4 of them are better than the mighty Whiteface. Backtracking now...?

I look forward to skiing with you one day FHW. It'll be interesting to see if your skills back up your mouth. :flame:


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2006)

Greg said:


> I get it. Some call them trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And they call me Rambo?


----------



## freeheelwilly (Sep 21, 2006)

Greg - That guy rivercoil is.....not my cup of tea. (I'm being charitable here-help me out) That's why I ignored his post and I try to ignore all his posts.  I'm not "pissed" and he didn't "out debate" me but if you think so we can leave it there.

BTW, I've never claimed to be a great skier.  I've never even claimed to be a good skier.  And I never would.  Not my style.  Not to mention that I'm NOT a great skier.  There is a person on this board however who describes himself as an "expert" skier.  He also posts video of himself skiing sometimes and let's just say there's a little disconnect there.  And besides, I know several "expert" skiers.  They never describe themselves publicly as expert skiers.  Ever.

Try to have a nice day.  I've done enough damage in here for one day.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2006)

JimG. said:


> And they call me Rambo?



Willy just got owned again! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:


> Greg - That guy rivercoil is.....not my cup of tea. (I'm being charitable here-help me out) That's why I ignored his post and I try to ignore all his posts.  I'm not "pissed" and he didn't "out debate" me but if you think so we can leave it there.


You're gonna stir the pot and then bow out like this? Lame.



freeheelwilly said:


> BTW, I've never claimed to be a great skier.  I've never even claimed to be a good skier.  And I never would.  Not my style.  Not to mention that I'm NOT a great skier.  There is a person on this board however who describes himself as an "expert" skier.  He also posts video of himself skiing sometimes and let's just say there's a little disconnect there.  And besides, I know several "expert" skiers.  They never describe themselves publicly as expert skiers.  Ever.


Well, I've skied with Steve on a few occassions and he's a damn good skier, FWIW. It's his prerogative if he wants to label himself an expert. His skills are certainly up there so I don't think he's too off-base even if someone finds flaws in his technique. There have been a few discussions on here about how do you actually define an "expert". I likely will never be one by some standards (big hucks, nailing park elements). I know where you're coming from though. Accordinging to a few people, I tend to radically understimate my own skills; I'm naturally very self-critical. It keeps me humble. 



freeheelwilly said:


> Try to have a nice day.  I've done enough damage in here for one day.


I usually have nice days. Damage? Hardly. I knew you were just baiting... :beer:


----------



## 2knees (Sep 21, 2006)

Greg said:


> Accordinging to a few people, I tend to radically understimate my own skills; )



gotta agree with that one.  that last night at sundown was cracking me up.  You were nailing runs and kept saying you felt way off.


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2006)

2knees said:


> gotta agree with that one.  that last night at sundown was cracking me up.  You were nailing runs and kept saying you felt way off.



Hmmf. I guess it's a good problem to have...

I was indeed feeling off that night. Compare that to a run I had on my second to last day at the Bush on a seeded course on Spring Fling where I just knew I effin nailed it. Hadn't felt A&E that pronounced before; tight stance, just pounding down the whole thing. Boy, did that feel awesome. Crap, Pat. Now you really got me jonesin'.... :???:


----------



## smootharc (Sep 21, 2006)

*Wow....this thread really has the PRVTBF's....*

filling the sky.  They're beautiful !


----------



## 2knees (Sep 21, 2006)

smootharc said:


> filling the sky.  They're beautiful !




help an ignorant brother out. what's prvtbf?????   is that like pro form.  lol


----------



## smootharc (Sep 21, 2006)

*That didn't take long....*



2knees said:


> help an ignorant brother out. what's prvtbf?????   is that like pro form.  lol



And a PRVTBF is something I made up in my very own head just a few minutes ago after reading the last few pages of this unique thread.  I do not claim to be a rocket scientist. 

So here goes....a PRVTBF is a "Puss Rocket Volley Thrown By Friends".   Sort of a twisted take on good natured ribbing....which I'm hoping this thread, deep down, really is.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 21, 2006)

smootharc said:


> ..a PRVTBF is a "Puss Rocket Volley Thrown By Friends".   Sort of a twisted take on good natured ribbing....which I'm hoping this thread, deep down, really is.



that pretty well describes it i think.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 21, 2006)

2knees said:


> that pretty well describes it i think.



Oh yeah, I can feel the love.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 21, 2006)

awf170 said:


> I wouldn't really call them mountains, more like hills except for Mt. Mansfield, Jay Peak, and Camels Hump. Now, New Hampshire on the other hand, those are some real mountains...



Not many of which are actually skied on.....Cannon and Wildcat are the only areas in NH with decently high peaks.


----------



## AdironRider (Sep 21, 2006)

Riv, Im with Willy on this one, only Im going to take it one step further. Whiteface is better than any VT mt other than Stowe. Jay while they get the snow has shitty on piste terrain and horrendous flats. I havent been to the Bush, but it sounds like outside of Castlerock, doesnt offer that much either. Castlerock also sounds like an area similar to the slides that is good only when its really got alot of snow. I ride so I havent been to MRG, but frankly I want to hike just to piss em off. Nothing in Maine other than the loaf compares, and Id argue that Whiteface has better terrain.


----------



## AdironRider (Sep 21, 2006)

Plus anyone who talks about how hes raced, is an expert, and will ride anything in the backcountry sounds like an elitist tool. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 21, 2006)

AdironRider said:


> Plus anyone who talks about how hes raced, is an expert, and will ride anything in the backcountry sounds like an elitist tool. But thats just my opinion.



Aride you might be too young to get this reference but here goes anyway

I know FHW. FHW is a friend of mine. Aride, you're no FHW.


You seem like a good kid Aride, but you're in over your head. Let it go.


----------



## AdironRider (Sep 21, 2006)

Fair enough. Not sure what my similarities to Willy have to do with anything but I share his sentiments.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2006)

I predict this thread will get to 25 pages, and all the hot air blowing around will contribute to global warming. By the end of the thread, the polar ice caps will have fully melted, revealing ancient civilizations frozen in pristine condition at both poles. The insights into their technology and ways of life will unite humanity into one family and reconcile all old differences. Love and peace will reign, except for two small pockets of people centered in Boston and New York who will just neveer get along. Just as harmony reigns, the southwest corner of England will calve into the Atlantic, sending a massive tidal wave crashing into the eastern seaboard. Fortunately, this will be in late February, and most of us will be at elevation skiing. the disruption in the currents will shut down the Gulf Stream, plunging North America instantly into an ice age. We'll all ski home and enjoy hot chocolate by a toasty fire.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 21, 2006)

AdironRider said:


> I havent been to the Bush, but it sounds like outside of Castlerock, doesnt offer that much either.


ummm, maybe you should trying going there before deciding how much bush has to offer. it is certainly a top northeast ski area and certainly has more to offer than just the rock. i think there is perhaps a bit too much bush hype on this forum, but it is certainly a great area with more than just the rock. 

btw, all of you guys trashing me about whiteface can look at the ski magazine top 10 list thread in which i provided my own top ten list and what i would recommend as a general top ten for most skiers. i believe i put whiteface at number three on that poll, and i haven't even skied there. so putting it in my face that whiteface is so great is kinda silly, dontcha think? hey, but keep on flaming away, you are only making yourselves look bad at this point (FHW, not adironrider)


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 21, 2006)

AdironRider said:


> Plus anyone who talks about how hes raced, is an expert, and will ride anything in the backcountry sounds like an elitist tool. But thats just my opinion.


hmm, that seems to sound like me. i don't care what you label me, i am still gonna keep on doing what i am doing. worse things to be labeled than elite in my opinion  

but hey, here's an idea... maybe all you guys name calling should show up to a gathering, meet me, make a few turns with me, and then say this BS to my face. cheers guys, so easy to sling mud while hiding at home behind your monitor.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 21, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:


> Greg - That guy rivercoil is.....not my cup of tea. (I'm being charitable here-help me out) That's why I ignored his post and I try to ignore all his posts.  I'm not "pissed" and he didn't "out debate" me but if you think so we can leave it there.
> 
> BTW, I've never claimed to be a great skier.  I've never even claimed to be a good skier.  And I never would.  Not my style.  Not to mention that I'm NOT a great skier.  There is a person on this board however who describes himself as an "expert" skier.  He also posts video of himself skiing sometimes and let's just say there's a little disconnect there.  And besides, I know several "expert" skiers.  They never describe themselves publicly as expert skiers.  Ever.


ah, more mud slinging. you know what i was thinking before i got home from work? i was thinking i needed a good laugh. thanks FHW, i busted a gut over this post. please see my previous post about slinging mud and actually meeting up with me for some turns. you can judge my abilities then. maybe i have a bit of an ego, but at least i check the attitude at the door. i don't question people's abilities on forums.... "Ever."

like i said in a previous thread, i keep checking back because this thread is pure comedy. definitely going down as the most infamously humerous pre-season AZ threads ever. carry on, carry on. out of either bordem or poor judgement, i'll likely keep checking back and replying to address poorly thought out remarks.

btw, your ad hominem attacks (including your attack on my spelling and or gramatical errors) only detracts from your already poorly argued statements and positions. but hey, cheers any ways!


----------



## freeheelwilly (Sep 21, 2006)

WTF!?  Did he "out debate" me again Greg?  Sounds to me like he's just squealing like a stuck pig.  But it's your call, I guess.

Stevie Wonder: quit slobbering on yourself.  I just don't like you.  So what?  Why do you care?:lol: :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 21, 2006)

when did this turn from being a pissing contest to a popularity contest? and why do you think i care what you think about me, lol. does this mean you don't want to meet up for some turns?   i'm willing to travel to the great grand far superior dacks and visit whiteface to do so.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 21, 2006)

AdironRider said:


> Fair enough. Not sure what my similarities to Willy have to do with anything but I share his sentiments.



goggle Lloyd Benson


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 21, 2006)

AdironRider said:


> Plus anyone who talks about how hes raced,



Lots of types of former racers. Some people who say they raced in high school may be telling the truth, but lots of high schools will take anyone with skis just to field a time. Same for *some* colleges, they put out flyers for anyone to join. However, former racers with serious training, like NYSEF, are tough to beat on hard snow, there technique is great. You can watch from the chair and pick them out.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 21, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> when did this turn from being a pissing contest to a popularity contest?.....i'm willing to travel to the great grand far superior dacks and visit whiteface to do so.



Not to get off topic, but I don't care for popularity contests. I wasn't one of the popular kids in high school and sometimes that made me feel bad.   Just sayin.

Come on over Willy, I'll give you a go. It's always fun to take on a new gun in town. Then I'll report back here with my assessment.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 21, 2006)

I heart this thread. Seriously, it rules. Props for not locking it Greg and moderator team. Also, I being one of the less popular kids in high school it is awesome to know that I can be as cool as HPD one day. :wink:



> Well, there's marketing but the main reason is simply that NY has protected its mountains against development. Building a ski area in New York ADK's is virtually impossible and would probably require an amendment to the Forever Wild clause in the State Constitution and would certainly face major hurdles from the APA. Every ski area there (and there are only about 5 or 6) pre-date the APA. Believe me, if there was a ski area on Marcy, Colden, Algonquin, Gothics, Haystack, Giant, Santononi or dozens of others - nobody would be over there skiin' those grassy knolls. I wouldn't have it any other way. Vermont, on the other hand, has decided to stick up a ski resort every few miles with condos and golf courses stuffed in between them. Guess they looked at their "mountains" ( ) and decided they weren't worth protecting. Can't say I disagree.


 
Also, I kind of agree. The Dacks rule. I only wish they were closer. So much better than the whites and the greens. I love the lack of developement.



> Not many of which are actually skied on.....Cannon and Wildcat are the only areas in NH with decently high peaks.


 
No one ever skis on Mt. Washington though. Also Wildcat and Cannon are pretty much hills. Not above treeline=hill.

I'm just trying to add fuel to the fire. :flame: :uzi:







My radical prediction is HPD will come over to the greens and whites and realize what he has been missing. After realizing how stupid he has been for the past decade(s) he will run away from this board with his tail between his legs, only to join again 2 years later as Sugarbushluvr589!!!11!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2006)

Only 3 pages to go...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> when did this turn from being a pissing contest to a popularity contest? and why do you think i care what you think about me, lol. does this mean you don't want to meet up for some turns?   i'm willing to travel to the great grand far superior dacks and visit whiteface to do so.



As an impartial reader this thread is amusing.  

I'm not taking sides on this one because I haven't skied any of the mountains in question.  Additionally I have never met Riv.  I look forward to Riv's posts.  When reading his posts I get the feeling that he offers useful, factual information, and well thought out opinions.  Maybe the posters going back and forth with Riv have to take uninformed cheap shots at him because they can't express their thoughts as clearly as him?  Finally, I have never read a post where Riv has personally attacked someone or called them names.

And as the great Ron Burgundy would say, "You stay classy Alpine Zone."


----------



## smootharc (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Only three pages to go....*



ctenidae said:


> Only 3 pages to go...



...and we can all make like Meg Ryan in "When Harry Met Sally"....pounding the table screaming "Yes, Yes, Yes !".  

This might be the thread of the millenium.....I just wish I could remember what  it was supposed to be about.....


----------



## freeheelwilly (Sep 22, 2006)

This thread_* is*_ great!

See, what you have here is guy who takes himself and his opinions very seriously versus a guy who, at least when it comes to skiing, definitely does not. Yes Grassi, his opinions are "well thought out". But that's exactly why the guy is such a tool, IMO. He's always pontificating; his posts read like Paul's letters to the Corinthians.



> Maybe the posters going back and forth with Riv have to take uninformed cheap shots at him because they can't express their thoughts as clearly as him?


 
Now _that's_ funny! Believe me, I have no problem in that regard. Are you saying that you don't understand how I feel about this guy? About Whiteface versus most other ski areas in the East? About the Adirondacks versus the Greens? You may not like the way I express my thoughts but I'd be surprise if you didn't understand what my thoughts are. If you don't, you're in dire need of a course in remedial reading comprehension.

What's really bugging you is that I've interrupted this Prozac Paladium with a heaping spoonful of Willy and, in the process, gone after one of your patron saints. Get over it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:


> Yes Grassi, his opinions are "well thought out". But that's exactly why the guy is such a tool, IMO. He's always pontificating; his posts read like Paul's letters to the Corinthians.


 
Well thought out = Tool   To me, such a statement and other attacks of a persons character are unnecessary.  But yes, its your opinion and you are entitled to it.  Obviously, I disagree.  



freeheelwilly said:


> You may not like the way I express my thoughts but I'd be surprise if you didn't understand what my thoughts are. If you don't, you're in dire need of a course in remedial reading comprehension.



Maybe I was reaching a bit on this one.  Upon further review, your thoughts are very clear.  In terms of my reading comprehension, I smart! ;-)


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 22, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:


> What's really bugging you is that I've interrupted this Prozac Paladium with a heaping spoonful of Willy and, in the process, gone after one of your patron saints. Get over it.



We have patron saints now? What's Riv the patron of? I mean, I guess I can see Marc being the Patron Saint of Livestock, and TB's as the patron of random news, while Greg's the King Daddy Patron, but I hadn't really thought of it that way.


----------



## AdironRider (Sep 22, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Lots of types of former racers. Some people who say they raced in high school may be telling the truth, but lots of high schools will take anyone with skis just to field a time. Same for *some* colleges, they put out flyers for anyone to join. However, former racers with serious training, like NYSEF, are tough to beat on hard snow, there technique is great. You can watch from the chair and pick them out.



I dont doubt that they are great skiers, but I dont really take consolation in that fact when they constantly have to bring it up, especially when it was years ago. I have no doubt that Riv is a great guy, but it seems that his posts have a "elitist" undertone. Like I said I dont doubt his ability, I just think that he shouldnt constantly be remarking about how hes an "expert".


----------



## 2knees (Sep 22, 2006)

ctenidae said:


>



wow.


----------



## noski (Sep 22, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:


> See, what you have here is guy who takes himself and his opinions very seriously versus a guy who, at least when it comes to skiing, definitely does not. Yes Grassi, his opinions are "well thought out". But that's exactly why the guy is such a tool, IMO. He's always pontificating; his posts read like Paul's letters to the Corinthians.



Well there, now I can add something. Paul's letter to the Corinthians is about Love and how no matter how great you are, without love, it doesn't mean anything. Isn't that special?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 22, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> We have patron saints now? What's Riv the patron of? I mean, I guess I can see Marc being the Patron Saint of Livestock, and TB's as the patron of random news, while Greg's the King Daddy Patron, but I hadn't really thought of it that way.



We can’t talk about politics, but it’s ok to post shit like this. I have friends who have children who are “retarded”, they wouldn’t find it so funny. If you have a special needs child someday you won’t either.

FU


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2006)

That's enough. This one's getting locked.


----------

